# Would you use a site dedicated to selling GS supplies and accessories?



## bob369 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey fam...New guy 

New guy to the forum need some feedback

But I wanted to get feedback on an idea to help fellow GSD owners shop for supplies and accessories for their GSD. Soo.. my question is..

Would GS owner find a site sole dedicated to selling GS supplies and accessories helpful? Like a one stop shop..:help:

Please and thank you.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Well basically rayallen.com for most of our equipment, and the LPS for foods. Unfortunately, I don't think a GSD-specific site could be sustainable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wdkiser (May 7, 2013)

I think 3/4 of the fun is shopping around on different sites. I too think a GSD only site would not be sustainable.


----------



## bob369 (Jul 9, 2013)

*wdkiser* & *Buggibub* Thanks a million for responding.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Quick answer .. No. I like shopping.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

No problem. Shopping different sites is half the fun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

